# Installing php-mssql package



## epanagio (Oct 11, 2012)

Warning: Newbie posting here.

I go to databases/php5-mssql to add ms sql support. And I issue:

`# make install clean`

The system produces the following: 

```
===>   php5-mssql-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/phpize - found
===>   php5-mssql-5.4.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   php5-mssql-5.4.7 depends on shared library: sybdb.5 - not found
===>    Verifying install for sybdb.5 in /usr/ports/databases/freetds-msdblib
===>  Found saved configuration for freetds-msdblib-0.64_8,1
=> freetds-0.64.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/ALPHA/freetds/stable/freetds-0.64.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/ALPHA/freetds/stable/freetds-0.64.tar.gz:[/url] Moved Permanently
=> Attempting to fetch [url]http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/Linux/ALPHA/freetds/stable/freetds-0.64.tar.gz[/url]
fetch: [url]http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/Linux/ALPHA/freetds/stable/freetds-0.64.tar.gz:[/url] Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch [url]ftp://ftp.cs.tu-berlin.de/pub/linux/Mirrors/sunsite.unc.edu/ALPHA/freetds/stable/freetds-0.64.tar.gz[/url]
```
And then it waits there for ever. How do I install this package to get mssql support?


----------

